# is more than once a day a bad idea?



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

just a quick question as i get myself back into my ht sessions after moving.i'm doing my ht sessions during the afternoons now. would it be a bad idea to listen to the cd's at night during my sleep in addition to the afternoon sessions? or is this not a big deal.i'm just wondering because i'm really set on doing ht while awake during the day, but i'm so used to going to sleep with the cd's playing. just wondering.what do you guys think.methical


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Methical, just do them once a day for now and just stick to the sessions schedule, you don't want to overload at the moment, but find the time that is best for you and just stick to it. If you want to listen before bed just listen to side two and the basic relaxation part.







Hope things are okay for you, I have been a little absent do to a heavy work load, but will be back soon with more time as soon as I can. But if you ever have questions just post as I stilll check everyday and others also will help you out so you know.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

thanks eric, you're always so unconditionally helpful...sorry, i may sound like i'm just fussing over details...but how important is it that i listen to the cd's at the same time each day? the reason i ask is that my class schedule is all over the place, so i have to do some of them at 11am, some at lunchtime, some at 5pm, etc...is the "extra rhythm" from doing the ht sessions at the same time everyday rather vital to the program, or negligible?sorry, i tend to get anal-retentive (no pun int.)with my questioning.







methical


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Methical, personally, I think its best same time everyday, because then your mind and body get used to listening at that time and excepting and expecting the changes, if there is anyway you can listen right before bed, that can be a good idea also as then you sleep on what you learned overnight and also help your sleep. If its a must you listen at different times, then you have to do what you have to do, but I think the preference should be the same times if you can work to achieve that, some variation is probably okay however.







Mike would be able to answer this the best also if you send him and email on it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Meth...Regarding your question... Mike says it is OK to listen to the scheduled session twice a day, but he says to leave about 6 hours between listening times, and only listen to the scheduled session, don't go ahead of schedule. He also says that keeping a "same time" routine is for people who forget and need to get into a regimine, but he says it is better to do what is best for you, and if it stresses you more to not listen when you want to, then just do it when you find the time.It is absolutely NOT vital to listen to it at the same time each day in order to have success. It is preferred just to keep aome folks on track, but for you, I think the less stress and obsessing over the time the better. You absolutely cannot do anything wrong. So don't worry about it and do it whenever you can and it's easiest for you.Have fun, enjoy your journey and hope this helps ya out... takes the worry out of it doesn't it!







Take care...


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

thanks eric, thanks cookies...both your inputs are helpful to my situation.turns out i could do it at the same time everyday anyhow. i'm getting a portable mp3 player for my upcoming bday, so i'll be able to sit somewhere on campus between classes and do my sessions.thanks for your input guys.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hiya,Glad you worked it out, however, just to help ya a bit, you mention you are going to sit somewhere on campus to do your sessions... just make sure you are somewhere where you won't be disturbed, and also safe! Noise isn't a problem, but just so you are comfortable and can close your eyes and be restful. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Methical, glad you have it worked out, but one other quick note here and that is the tendency for the tapes to put you to sleep sometimes, just be aware of that between classes. As Marilyn, has said, no distractions and a safe place. Just be careful you don't sleep through class. Although in College I sometimes did sleep in class.














Let us know how it goes.


----------

